# To shave, or not to shave??



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am seriously considering cutting Luci's hair.................







This is really frustrating for me because her hair is now down to the floor, and absolutely beautiful. It's not the maintenance that I have a problem with, because brushing her relaxes me and I completely enjoy it...but SHE HATES IT..... Not to mention that summer is coming and we do so many things outdoors and I always worry about only walking her on bath day...I want her to be active like us in the park, and I want her to be able to have fun outside and in the pool and everything.... I know hair grows...but she looks so glamorous now and I am worried that I will regret it if I do it. BUT what matters most is her comfort, and I know that she will love me so much more if I dont brush her twice a day and if I don't have to band her tushy hair into little ponytails so she doesn't get it dirty..







and, if she has the freedom to be able to roll in the grass without mommy getting nervous.... WHAT SHOULD I DO?!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you sure she hates it? A Maltese is full coat is so breath taking. But as you said hair grows. Do what you think will make Luci happy. 

Tina


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie's coat was no where near the ground, but I loved it long. It took a while to get used to her short, but we both love it now. She was cut really short - shaved, except for her ears and her mustache was kept a little long. She did cut her feet too short though, I wanted her legs somewhat long, especially around the lower leg. Bath time is a joy and no more matts!!! It does grow back so fast - she's going to the groomer on Saturday for a touch up. It is a shock though. Sophie's a mix and with her hair long everyone thought she was a Maltese, but with her hair short I really see a lot of the poodle showing through. She'll be adorable no matter what you decide.

Before:
[attachment=22176:attachment]

After:
[attachment=22177:attachment]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you answered your own question. If Luci hates grooming, why make her go through it. I agree that there is nothing more beautiful than a Maltese in full coat, but unless your showing, wouldn't you rather have Luci have fun like a doggie. Malts in short coats are also very cute, esspecially girls that you can dress up. Whatever you decide, Luci will be beautiful.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Andrea, I cut Perri's hair right after his first birthday. It wasn't touching the ground, but close. I decided to cut it because I didn't think his hair was nice enough to look good long. It just wasn't straight enough. Anyway, I had it the groomer scissor off a couple inches so I could see what I like. After the first cut I had it shorter, to about 6.5 inches, I've kept it around there until his last groom, where she cut it shorter for summer. Now from part to root it is 5 inches and I really like this length. It's long enough to still have some coat and so it lays pretty flat, but short enough to where it's easy to manage. I think Luci looks so pretty with her hair, so I don't think you should actually "shave" her. I think you should find a groomer who will scissor cut her, and who will be willing to work with you until you find the length you like. I would definately be there while she is being cut to direct. This way you will get what you want, and you can go shorter and shorter until you get what you like-JMO. I'm sure NYC has tons of great groomers to choose from.,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know EXACTLY where you are coming. Well, except Caddy didn't mind the grooming, she'd just lay in my lap the entire time and it was relaxing for both of us. Since I was forced to shave her, I am soooo happy that I did and it was really nice taking her to the dog park tonight and not having to spend hours getting all the debris out of her coat. Oh and she can eat flossies/chewies, she's so happy about that! Luci has such a cute face that she will look cute regardless. Here is a more final version of Caddy's new haircut and sometimes she looks so cute, I can't stand it. 
[attachment=22178:attachment]

She doesn't look 'beautiful' anymore like she used to, but I'm pretty sure she's happier and that makes me happier









This new pup hates to be groomed so it's a battle the entire time


----------



## amber (Jan 30, 2004)

> I know EXACTLY where you are coming. Well, except Caddy didn't mind the grooming, she'd just lay in my lap the entire time and it was relaxing for both of us. Since I was forced to shave her, I am soooo happy that I did and it was really nice taking her to the dog park tonight and not having to spend hours getting all the debris out of her coat. Oh and she can eat flossies/chewies, she's so happy about that! Luci has such a cute face that she will look cute regardless. Here is a more final version of Caddy's new haircut and sometimes she looks so cute, I can't stand it.
> [attachment=22178:attachment]
> 
> She doesn't look 'beautiful' anymore like she used to, but I'm pretty sure she's happier and that makes me happier
> ...



Stacy, I love Caddy's new hair cut. I have the sentiments as you, they sure look beautiful fully coated, but I do believe they are much happier clipped in a cute cut. I just clipped Trouble in a town and country and he is the happiest little guy. I was keeping him in coat because I was going to start specialing him, but I decided to let him be a puppy. Since he finished at 8 months, he really is still a puppy. I truly believe he thanks me for it. He runs all over the backyard, rolls in the grass and even plays in the mud. I am glad I did it. I have to admit I cried when I clipped him he was so beautiful.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=371827
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, i want to see pics of Trouble clipped down! I didn't know what a 'town and country' clip was until Dian explained it to me, so Caddy is cut in a mangled version of it, LOL! It's a good thing too because this puppy she gave me is SO ROUGH on Caddy. She grabs Caddy's jowels, ears and tail and shakes her head viciously and jumps on her nonstop. Caddy is so good and patient with her. Sometimes I feel downright sorry for poor Caddy, LOL! My life would have been a lot more difficult if I'd had to worry about keeping Caddy's coat intact, let me tell you.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

What is a Town and Country?

My groomer just shaved Dolce way shorter than I wanted; the hair on her body is 1/4 inch long. She left the tail and head long and it looks really strange. The only good part is that I don't have to brush her at all. I just comb her head and tail every other day.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">OK I wanna know what a Town & Country cut is too! Pleeaase!!

Andrea, why don't you just ease yourself into a shorter cut by scissoring Luci into a long puppy cut. Maybe start at 4 or 5"? Then ease yourself into maybe 3" after you get used to that. I keep Zoe between 3-5" & she runs & plays outside all the time. She even goes for walks along the creek with grandpa on a regular basis & it isn't difficult to keep her groomed. She doesn't really like to be combed either, but is much happier about it when she is closer to 3" than 5". In fact I'm really considering taking her down to 2" this summer. There is a really good pic in this section of someone who is a groomer who did this type of cut, I think she called it a Teddy Bear cut?</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Girls can look cute in shorter cuts too. She can play hard, wear clothes and it takes a 10 minute grooming session which includes a face washing!

[attachment=22188:attachment]

So, I say, if Luci really hates to be groomed, maybe you should get her cut for the summer anyway..maybe just don't go too drastic right away.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I say To Shave is the answer







you have to do it at least once to see what it looks like. before you know it it will grow. when Sparkey was at that age his hair was not cooperating at all. I think that is when their coat changes. now is a little better but I like him in puppy cut.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">OK I wanna know what a Town & Country cut is too! Pleeaase!!
> 
> Andrea, why don't you just ease yourself into a shorter cut by scissoring Luci into a long puppy cut. Maybe start at 4 or 5"? Then ease yourself into maybe 3" after you get used to that. I keep Zoe between 3-5" & she runs & plays outside all the time. She even goes for walks along the creek with grandpa on a regular basis & it isn't difficult to keep her groomed. She doesn't really like to be combed either, but is much happier about it when she is closer to 3" than 5". In fact I'm really considering taking her down to 2" this summer. There is a really good pic in this section of someone who is a groomer who did this type of cut, I think she called it a Teddy Bear cut?</span>[/B]


I'll let Amber explain/show it because I don't really know what I'm doing, LOL!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I love the shorter haircuts, but I can understand how hestitant you are about cutting Lucis hair. I love the long coats too & would sure hate to cut it off. I think you should try shorter but not drastically, it could be a little upsetting & shocking for you to go extremely short from long. Luci is adorable now, she'll still be adorable, even with a new haircut.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I went to work today and asked everyone what they thought, and they ALL said I should cut her hair. It will grow.. LOL I am so nervous it's insane! Anyway, what is a Town and Country haircut? I kinda wanna see it before I cut Luci's gorgeous long flowing coat


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery hates being brushed too......So I keep his hair short. I think he likes it better that way too. I find when we get home from the groomer after a hair cut, he seems to have more energy.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Andrea we are going through exactly the same thing at the moment with snoop. He is in full coat and looks stunning. But he hates being groomed







when he sees the blue box emerging with all the grooming stuff in it he goes and hides and I have to go and fish him out from under the tabel







. It breaks my heart everytime I have to groom him. So I have decided that snoops needs come first and I am getting him groomed next friday. And I know I will be so upset when it happens I am quite gutted about the whole thing. But I cant put my baby through the grooming if he hates it that much.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I cut Bellas hair a long time ago after her patella surgery, she was just in a terrible state of matting and it was my only choice. However, she is soooo cute in shorter hair! It turned out great because she still as a little length, the upkeep is just really fast. Bella now runs TO the comb instead of away from it, so that's a good sign too. I would never tell you that you need to cut it because its such a personal decision, but I think most people aren't as shocked as they suspect they will be. Here are some pictures of Bella's hair at various lengths:
This one was taken at the groomers, its about three inches on the body
[attachment=22297:attachment] 

This one is a close up of her face when her hair was at its shortest. She looked like such a little puppy, which really help me know she was going to be ok after her surgery.
[attachment=22299:attachment]


----------

